# FREE autocad



## journeymanjohn (Jan 16, 2011)

I regularly see post asking about drafting software, and thought I would share this link, from solidworks, that a good friend just turned me on to. For a beginner like me, it's just the trick. Even includes instructions. Download here...

Free CAD software * for your DWG files: DraftSight - Dassault Systèmes


----------



## rochem (Jan 16, 2011)

In fact, AutoCAD itself is now available free to students as well, for both PC and Mac. Vectorworks continues to offer their free student license as well.

Autodesk Education Community

Vectorworks Student Portal | My Vectorworks Student Portal


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jan 16, 2011)

DraftSight is also free

Free CAD software * for your DWG files: DraftSight - Dassault Systèmes


----------



## flyboydc (Jan 17, 2011)

This is Fantastic! Thankyou!


----------

